# Suicide



## Salty dog (Mar 8, 2015)

I lost a friend and employee yesterday. Not my first. 

There is always a way. Believe me.

Freakin dark day.


----------



## Salty dog (Mar 8, 2015)

The first was an eighteen year old dishwasher who didn't fit in.
Take care of your brothers the best you can.


----------



## Salty dog (Mar 8, 2015)

Remember who will inherit the earth.


----------



## Fritzkrieg (Mar 8, 2015)

My condolences. I've gone though the aftermath of suicide before. The loss never really hits home until a few days later.


----------



## Salty dog (Mar 8, 2015)

It just pisses me off so bad........


----------



## knyfeknerd (Mar 8, 2015)

Damn Salty. 
Sorry brother.


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 8, 2015)

Sorry to hear that, saw the pic on FB but did not know the story. I have come too close for comfort a few times myself, but also survived a few friends who pulled it through and know what it does to the ones who cared. Tough to deal with, hope you will hold up as well as possible. 

Stefan


----------



## Von blewitt (Mar 8, 2015)

Sorry for your loss Scott.


----------



## EdipisReks (Mar 8, 2015)

My father committed suicide, 9 years ago. I understand how it is.


----------



## rami_m (Mar 8, 2015)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## chefcomesback (Mar 8, 2015)

Sorry to hear your loss Scott , few years ago I had lost a dishwasher of mine too , it was really sad times


----------



## mr drinky (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm sorry. I too have lost someone very close to me to suicide, and it was simply shocking the sense of loss I felt -- and still experience in different ways years later. 

My best. 

k.


----------



## Zwiefel (Mar 8, 2015)

I've lost a couple of people in my life this way, and was nearly one of them on several occasions. My heart goes out to everyone affected.


----------



## Chuckles (Mar 8, 2015)

Sorry for your loss Salty.


----------



## Eric (Mar 8, 2015)

Scott: So sad. Your advice is right on I think. I wish depression etc were not so stigmatized in our society and that more people afflicted felt comfortable reaching out for help, and that real help was available. Regardless, my thoughts and wishes to you and his friends and family.


----------



## Deckhand (Mar 9, 2015)

Wow that sucks. Sorry for your loss, and for all those it effected. Sad indeed.


----------



## larrybard (Mar 9, 2015)

So sorry.

Sadly, many who have interacted in some way with such individuals frequently also experience unwarranted feelings of guilt.


----------



## Salty dog (Mar 9, 2015)

larrybard said:


> So sorry.
> 
> Sadly, many who have interacted in some way with such individuals frequently also experience unwarranted feelings of guilt.



Everyone here feels it.


----------



## MrOli (Mar 9, 2015)

I feel for you man, it is horrible for someone to lose a person in their circle and not being able to make a difference and that comes from living the same experience here.

I lost a brilliant lady who was working with me years ago. She was funny, a great mother and the image of happiness so the news totally shocked us, but apparently the situation at home was such that she decided to go that way.


----------



## scotchef38 (Mar 9, 2015)

Very sad news.RIP.


----------



## Zwiefel (Mar 9, 2015)

Salty dog said:


> Everyone here feels it.



Don't beat yourself up nor let anyone else do that. Y'all aren't responsible for someone else's choice. There is enough tragedy here w/o creating more. 23 years on from my first experience with this, I still have to remind myself of this from time-to-time.


----------



## harlock0083 (Mar 9, 2015)

Salty dog said:


> I lost a friend and employee yesterday. Not my first.
> 
> There is always a way. Believe me.
> 
> Freakin dark day.



Sorry for your loss. Unfortunately, when you're in that mind set it feels like there isn't a way.


----------



## Chef Andy (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Lost a good friend about a year ago, it's still tough to think about.


----------



## TurdMuffin (Mar 9, 2015)

Sorry for your loss! I know you wish there was more you could have done but don't beat yourself up.


----------



## Lucretia (Mar 9, 2015)

So sorry, Salty.


----------



## chinacats (Mar 9, 2015)

Sucks man, sorry to hear.


----------



## cheflarge (Mar 9, 2015)

So sad.... sorry for your loss. Lost a childhood friend about eight months ago...... Eight kids....... There is always a way. 

Dear God, please look out for our tortured friends. AMEN.


----------



## stereo.pete (Mar 9, 2015)

Sorry to hear Scott.


----------



## CoqaVin (Mar 9, 2015)

Sorry for your loss buddy, sucks that's for sure


----------



## EdipisReks (Mar 10, 2015)

Salty dog said:


> Everyone here feels it.



Trust me: nothing you could have done.


----------



## CoqaVin (Mar 10, 2015)

EdipisReks said:


> Trust me: nothing you could have done.



^^THIS^^


----------



## Seth (Mar 10, 2015)

is there always a way? Please share that.


----------



## drawman623 (Mar 13, 2015)

My longest and closest friend jumped off a bridge 2 years ago. With hindsight, I could have saved him. For that knowledge, I carry guilt. As others have noted, at the time however, there was nothing I could do. Who could know it would end that way before it actually did?

That said, I take the OP's message to heart. Salty, at 47 I've lost my share of friends and family and resolved to show the living all the love and compassion I can muster in the moment. That is how I cope with my survivor's guilt.

For the guilt you illude to with the 1st collegue lost, the dishwasher, know that your missed opportunity to help them in life places you in the company of many...perhaps all of us. I don't know of anyone more culpable than me for having overlooked the signs or situation of my buddy. I just waited for him to sort it out on his own...

Keep going man


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 13, 2015)

best wishes to all involved parties. 

truth be told, a Doctor tells me i have a non curable cancer, and i am destined for an excruciating death..

i wont commit suicide, however, i WILL try that wing suit contraption to check it off my bucket list.


----------



## Salty dog (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm thinking that is a spectacular idea.


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 13, 2015)

There are no wingsuits that I would fit in and I would fall like a stone... But I like the idea.

Stefan


----------



## Delbert Ealy (Mar 13, 2015)

Scott, I am sorry for your loss. I too have suffered depression a few times, once for 6 months. 
As you can see from the number of posts already you are in our thoughts and prayers.
Del


----------



## petefromNY (Mar 13, 2015)

Sorry for your loss salty. Being a sober member of AA and a former us army infantryman ive had alot of friends commit suicide due to drug addiction and ptsd. I know what your going through and im here to help dont hesitate to reach out.
-Pete


----------



## ShaggySean (Mar 14, 2015)

Sorry for your loss and the family it never gets easier unfortunately hindsight shows the signs but the present never does. All you can do is let the ones around you know you're there for them and hope they see that. this community is amassing with its love and support.


----------



## ecchef (Mar 14, 2015)

Always tough to deal with Scott, but it's irreversible. Been down that road...leave it at that. 
I choose to believe in pre-destination. And since I've been here two things have influenced my view on the taking of one's own life. 
First, AFN regularly broadcasts suicide awareness PSAs so you become more conscious of it, but also a little de-sensitized. Second, Japanese culture (historically) perceives it in an entirely different light than we Westerners.


----------



## lokbot (Mar 23, 2015)

Nothing like some heavy seasonal depression to push someone off the deep end. I recently lost a friend to the darkness. I'm very grateful that I learned how to manage my medication coming into the winter.


----------



## Salty dog (Mar 23, 2015)

Must take are of your fellow man.


----------



## cheflarge (Mar 24, 2015)

Amen, brother Salty, amen. If we don't take care of each other, who will?


----------

